# Custom boots - Horace Batten or Davies?



## greybadger_19 (6 January 2013)

Hi all,

I'm currently looking to get a pair of riding boots made, and after some searching around (including useful threads here), I've narrowed the options down to Horrace Batten and Davies, thus avoiding the horrendous London markup for the 'other well known brands'.

I'd be grateful if anybody could say what difference there is between the two, or if it really is a 'flip a coin' moment?

Best regards,
GB.


----------



## Post and Rail (7 January 2013)

People I know recommended both, mine are from Batten's as it was easier for me to get to the workshop. I the only practical differences are that Batten's are more expensive than Davis boots but have good year welted soles (which makes them easier to refurbish).


----------



## greybadger_19 (7 January 2013)

Thanks for that - I've actually been quoted slightly cheaper for the Batten boots, but to be honest £30 in a £800(ish) pair of boots isn't a biggie.

I'm leaning towards the Battens, for the same reason as you - pretty easy for me to get to them.


----------



## Hairy Old Cob (7 January 2013)

Battens All the way


----------



## Herne (7 January 2013)

Davies.

My pair did me 13 years of Mastership and are still going strong.


----------



## combat_claire (8 January 2013)

Herne said:



			My pair did me 13 years of Mastership and are still going strong.
		
Click to expand...

And that was without ever polishing them *ducks to avoid projectile*


----------



## CFA (8 January 2013)

Davies through and through. Adore mine.


----------

